# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  قنوات BeIN SPORT و اجهزة BeIN SPORT HD

## mohamed73

ستكون التسمية الجديدة لقنوات الجزيرة الرياضية كالتالي:
بالنسبة للقنوات الجزيرة الرياضية المفتوحة الحالية ستتحول الى
beIN Sport 1 beIN Sport 2 beIN Sport G beIN Sport News
بالسبة لقنوات الجزيرة الرياضية سابقاً من +1 الى +10 ستتحول الى HD تحت اسم
beIN Sport HD 1 - HD 10
كالتالي
beIN Sport 1 HD
beIN Sport 2 HD
beIN Sport 3 HD
beIN Sport 4 HD
beIN Sport 5 HD
beIN Sport 6 HD
beIN Sport 7 HD
beIN Sport 8 HD
beIN Sport 9 HD
beIN Sport10 HD
بالنسبة للجزيرة الرياضية HD الحالية ستتحول الى
beIN Sport max HD
beIN Sport max 1HD
beIN Sport max 2HD
beIN Sport max 3HD
beIN Sport max 4HD
beIN Sport max 5HD
beIN Sport max 6HD
ملاحظة
جميع القنوات المذكورة ستتحول الى HD
فقط على سهيل سات
والقنوات الحالية على النايل سات ستبقى دون تغيير فقط الاسم والشكل سيتغير فقط
الباقة المفتوحة ستتحول الى HD وسيكون توزيعها على النحو التالي        الباقة المشفرة للجزيرة سابقاً +1 الى +10 ستتحول الى BeIN SPORT HD 1-10   الباقة المشفرة للجزيرة الرياضية HD سابقاً ستتحول الى beIN SPORT MAX HD 1     الجهاز الاول من شركة هيوماكس لشبكة beIN SPORT ويعتمد نظام الدمج بين الجهاز والبطاقة الحالية   الجهاز الثاني من شركة يوررو ستار لشبكة beIN SPORT ويعتمد نفس النظام ويعد الافضل   خاص وحصري الشكل الجديد والغرفيك الرائع beIN SPORT الجزيرة سابقا وقت التحول المذهل         وتطمع قنوات بى أن سبورت الجزيرة الرياضية سابقآ الى ان تكون أكبر شبكة قنوات رياضية فى العالم  حيث أستطاعت القنوات الجديدة الحصول على حقوق أذاعة عدد كبير من الأحداث الرياضية الهامة فى العالم الا وهى الدوري الأنجليزي , الدوري الأسباني , الدوري الأيطالي , الدوري الفرنسي , الدوري الألماني , دوري أبطال أوروبا , كأس العالم هذا على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر  *تردد قنوات بي أن سبورت bein Sport على قمر سهيل سات*    11547 عمودي 11585 عمودي 11623 عمودي 11642 أفقي *  تردد قنوات بي أن سبورت bein Sport على قمر نايل سات*      12264 أفقي  12476 عمودي  10853 أفقي 12245 عمودي       *تردد الجزيرة الرياضية الجديدة* 2014 - تردد bein Sport                                
           اليكم الترددات الجديدية
تم تفعيل التقنية
الدولبي ديجيتال على القنوات الجديدة       
           البرامج الجديدة على قنوات بى أن سبورت 
تكتيك شو 
ملاعب اليوم 
كل الرياضة 
العيادة الرياضية 
عالم beIN 
كرة أمريكانو 
محركات      
           بعض المباريات ستكون بتقنية 4k لاول مرة في كأس العالم 2014  
هذه التقنية = 4 أضعاف تقنية الاتش دي بالنسبة لجودة الصورة      
           وقنوات مجانية لمدة شهر هدية من بي ان سبورت للمشاهدين بسبب الافتتاح والتغير      
           كأس العالم سيبث بأربعة لغات وهي العربية والانجليزية والفرنسية والأسبانية      
           32 قناة تابعة لشبكة بي ان سبورتس حول العالم      
           ترددات قنوات بي ان سبورتس علي النايلسات  
قنوات عادية (sd ) : 
11449 رأسي _ 12284 أفقي  
(قنوات عالية الجودة hd ) : 
12476 رأسي _ 12245 رأسي _ 10853 أفقي
209      
           من يملك جهاز الجزيرة المعتمد لن يتأثر او يحتاج لشراء الاجهزة الجديدة ..        
           الدوري الانجليزي على beIN Sport 1
الدوري الاسباني على beIN Sport 2
الدوري الايطالي على beIN Sport 3
الدوري الفرنسي على beIN SPort 5       *على سهيل سات جميع القنوات hd فقط*

----------

